# Looking for young pigeon/dove to adopt Corpus Christi area



## Bradleys88 (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm in the process of getting one but I want a companion for it and I don't want to just buy one when there are some that need to be adopted to good homes and that's what I want to do.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

You might want to try local animal shelters. Plus there are local pigeon clubs and racing clubs who are always wanting to rehome birds. Plus there are probably rescues near you. Finally, there is craiglist, examples...
https://corpuschristi.craigslist.org/pet/6149715009.html
https://mcallen.craigslist.org/pet/6150988269.html
Oh, and you could post this also on Palomacy's Facebook site.


----------



## Bradleys88 (Jun 16, 2017)

Yea I've tried Craigslist because that pigeon is the exact one I'm in the process of adopting.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for adopting! Hope you find a mate soon too.


----------

